# Gold tip traditional vs carbon express heritage



## tragomvuka (Jul 12, 2011)

not live in America and when i order arrows, I need to know exactly what I do and must not make mistakes. So I ask you to help me and answer the survey. traditional or heritage


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I have used both brands just not the traditional or heritage so i won't vote but I prefer gold tip but i think both companies are good.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

I can only speak of the one I have used..and that is for the Gold Tip traditional..I have used my 29" 5575 shafts off my 2 recurve bows..and off 2 compounds..a Hoyt Maxxis and Alpha Burner..They are extremely durable straight and accurate.I have had them fletched with feathers and vanes and love how well they shoot.

As they are now..for hooting off the shelf of my new recurve..










With 2" Blazers










Like I said..I haven't tested the Carbon Express arrows..so I can't say how well they hold up or how well they will shoot..but I don't think you will be disappointed with either..

Mac


----------



## tragomvuka (Jul 12, 2011)

I intend to use the GT traditional for Traditional bow 50 # draw strength and draw length 28 "Do you think that this is corekt


----------



## tragomvuka (Jul 12, 2011)

##correctly##


----------

